# roadstar 620



## 97004 (Dec 20, 2005)

its a bit late now i know because we pick it up on jan 7th but has anyone got the roadstar 620 and if so what do you think of it , we are new to this


----------



## arvy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mattthebat, sorry cant help you with the 620, we have a 786 and like yourselves we are fairly new to this(had it about 8 months now) but be sure to have everything explained on handover even take some notes with you with questions you want to ask, have a good walk round the van inside and out. I think most people have a few teething problems with vans I had a light fitting missing and the caravan door handle is playing up but my dealer is very good and has sorted these quite promptly. I`m sure someone on this site will come along shortly and add to this. Have fun in your new van and see you on the road :lol: 
Alan.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Lunar*

Hi Mattthebat
We have a 630 and had some teething problems, but all ok now.
Suggest you check a couple of items on handover.
Water pressure in shower and in toilet. Ours was very poor. 8O 
Fill kitchen sink 1/2 full and make sure it drains away quickly. :? 
On Heki? roof vent, open and close the black fly screen section a few times to make sure it folds up as it should do.
The oven is worth checking out, but that takes a bit longer. Ask the dealer how the thermostat works! We were told switch on full and light, wait 30 mins, then turn to required temperature!!. :evil: We had oven replaced when we found wherever control knob was immediately after lighting, made no difference! New oven was the same and then we were given instruction how to work it.
Totally unacceptable, but thats it! We now have a microwave on board!

Good luck and enjoy it, we are! 
Dennis


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Just out of idle curiousity did you buy it from Wellsbridge Motorhomes? I spent ages looking round their demo van, as it was a good price, but the dealer lost the sale as (a) he wouldn't let me have a test drive, I could see his point regarding not racking up miles on a new van but at that time I had not driven a new sevel cab, and (b) he wouldn't take my old van in pt-ex but suggested he try to sell it for me on commission.

I can't help you with your query though as in the end I bought a second hand Bessacarr with the same layout


----------



## 97004 (Dec 20, 2005)

thanks for those reply's ..i have started my list of questions for when i pick it up i have noticed on other threads that people with lunars seem to have a few problems especially with the oven , do you get a pdi check list to cross check against when you pick up...yes we did buy from wellsbridge the price was far better than anything around our area i didnt take it for a test drive we have spent the last year looking around and every time it was the roadstar that we loved ( especially the wife , enough said ) we were going to buy a four year old one from David fullers , really nice , but for another £7000 we could have a new one and it will be our home in England in the summer so it will get plenty of use...thanks again


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi mattthebat and welcome to MHF;

Heres a useful motorhome checklist that you can download from this site that might help you....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=ns_getit&cid=3&lid=7&type=url#get

pete.


----------



## Harry21 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Lunar 620*

We Bought a Lunar 620 last August 03 Reg in good condition and we are delighted with it. It drives really well, looks good and is comfortable for 2 and well appointed. All I have done to it so far is renew the leisure battery. I put a post on this forum and got comprehensive fitting instructions by return. It sailed through its MOT this morning and we are now "de-wintering" it ready for the touring season.
Regards
Harry


----------

